# New pup coming home tomorrow. which method for apartment training?



## KOJACK (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi, have spent a few minutes looking over this website and feel you can definitely help us through this process. We purchased a malitpoo a few days ago and plan on bringing him home tomorrow. He is 10 weeks and a beauty! We are sooo excited to bring him home but also a bit confused on which method of housetraining to use. 

At the moment we live in an apartment on the second level. We can either start carrying him out to do his business down the 2 flights of stairs each time (which would be fine and we are willing to do), litterbox train him on the patio or inside or try the pee pad method. We really want to do whats best and fastest but know every pup is different and it is a tough process. Are there any apartment people who have had or have luck with any particular trainging method? We figured that carrying hm down to the grass might be best because we plan on moving in 7 months to a home with a yard. So we would like him to be used to doing his business outside but dont know if carrying him down each and everytime would be a bad method? We like the idea of attaching a bell to the front door or patio door and trying that too. If we use the balcony we would of course fence the perimeter and try the litter box method. Any advice would be much appreciated on apartment trainging. We know pee pads can be pricey and we dont have an indoor laundry so washing each time might be tough. Thats why we are leaning toward outdoor training. We are going to be watching him like a hawk and do have the time to invest in training. We really want to train him properly with the most recommended method. Any advice?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

IMO, any training where the dog potties outdoors (so on the grass or your patio in a box) is more clear to the dog. It gives a very clear distinction. But, any method you use, as long as you confine the dog when you cannot watch the dog, reward for potty in the right place, and are consistent (stick to a schedule) should get your excellent results. 

Find out what your breeder has been doing. If your pup is familiar with pee pads or a box, you can continue with that.


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with JMM 100%.

I think that for a dog to truly be housebroken, it must eliminate outside 100% of the time. If a dog is allowed to go inside, then they are often getting the wrong message. It is very confusing (especially for puppies) to make that distinction. I'm not saying that it won't be potty trained, (call me crazy, but I think there is a difference between being house broken, and being potty trained).

Also when using a litter box, it is recommended that you have to clean it every day (dog's aren't like cats, they won't bury their waste). And pee pads are often shredded by puppies, and are difficult to keep in place. 

Using a strict schedule everyday (one that does not fluctuate on weekends) is the best way to ensure that the pup gets trained as quickly as possible. 

Arsyn


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I like the litterbox method with pee pads inside the box. The box defines the potty area and we have not had any problems with that. It also makes it easy when you travel, or if you need to be away from home longer than expected. No accidents when you have the potty box available. I am soooooo glad we potty box trained our Sassy.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia has been raised in an apartment and we choose the potty pad method and that is what has worked best for us! She caught on fairly quick, yet we have had to start over twice when we moved each time! When we go to my parents house to visit she uses her potty pads inside but I take her out in the morning, afternoon and evening to see if she will go then. That way it saves us a potty pad!! Even though she is potty pad trianed I do take her outside on walks when I get home from work so she can go...Its nice for her to get out and she enjoys the fresh air....

I dont think there is a right or wrong method, you should figure out what works best for you guys and your schedules......


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I live in an apartment and my 10 month old is inside potty pad trained. She has only had one "accident" in several months. Even if a dog is trained to eliminate outdoors, there might be "inside" accidents once in a great while. 

I don't think that anyone can tell you the "best" way to train your dog. It all depends on your own preferences. When we began looking for a puppy, I was sure that I would "outside" train her, then I decided on using a potty pad on my deck, then finally, an inside potty pad. There are pros and cons to both methods. My pros are: She stays clean, it reduces her exposure to parasites, pesticides, hawks, loose dogs, we don't have to worry if we are delayed while on an errand to get home and take her out, she doesn't have to hold it in for hours, I don't have to walk her in bad weather and when I am not feeling well. Cons: cleaning up after her, buying potty pads, less daily exposure to the "outside world." I make sure to get her outside, and take her to dog play groups as often as I can, I'm used to cleaning up after her, and I figure that the money I save in dog shampoo, I spend on potty pads.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't think there's a right or a wrong, just whatever works best for you. My two are pad trained and it was pretty easy. They will also eliminate outside if that's where we are when they need to go.

However, like others have said the pads can get expensive and some dogs do like to shred them. In the beginning Annie liked to run through the house dragging them around, but I found if I just put something on the corner of one (didn't matter what or how big) she didn't fool with them. :wacko1: 

And, just for curiosity sake, Arsyn, what is the difference between being housebroken and potty trained? 

Good luck with whatever method you decide to use.

Linda


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since your pup won't have all his shots yet, it's not safe to take him outside to potty in an apartment complex where other dogs go. The maternal antibodies he got from his mother through nursing often kill the virus in those first vaccines leaving him completely unprotected.

Your puppy won't be fully vaccinated until he is about 14 weeks old, then you must wait two more weeks for full immunity. Until then, any areas where other dogs go like dog parks, pet stores, grooming salons, etc. are off limits.

Parvo is especially dangerous for puppies and can be fatal. It is shed in the feces of infected adult dogs who may not show symptoms. It can live on surfaces for months, even be carried in on your shoes or the tires of your car. The grounds in apartment complexes can be contaminated.

Here is some information on parvo:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...p;articleid=467


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

IMO, you have to balance the risk outside with the risk of the detriment of keeping a puppy in the house and losing out on critical socialization. Having lived in an apartment and raised pups as young as 8 weeks, they go out. I use my best judgement to keep them consistently in one area and not walk them all over...but they have to go out and be exposed to life before 16 weeks of age in the most responsible way possible.


----------



## KOJACK (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies. They have been very helpful. i thik we will attempt the balcony method....try that for a bit and if that doesnt work, move to the pee pads. we are soooo anxious to go pick up the little one. Will definitely keep you all updated as to what is working and what is not. Im sure i will have many many more questions!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

either way i can wait to see your little one :wub: jo


----------



## KOJACK (Sep 13, 2008)

I will def. post some pics soon! Some more help please! We left some food down for him that was recommended by the breeder.....Nutro puppy small bites. Thats what she was giving him. He sniffed it but didnt touch it. We then brought the food into the bedroom with us and put it on the ground with h20....still nothing. By now its 6:00 and he hasnt touched it at all. We figure its just being in a new environment. I then grabbed a handful of food and held it in my hand while we were on the bed. He started eating it out of my hand. I then put it on the bed and he kept eating....then moved the bowl over on the bed and he ate a bit out of that! We were happy he ate a bit but probably only about 30 small pieces altgether. Definitely not the half cup he had in there! He then was put on the ground where i put him in his litter and he peed! Praised him emmensly as he walked around. he then went to the side of the bed and started to poop! I quickly put him in the litter where he finished. Baby steps i guess right?! The time between eating on the bed and pooping couldnt have been more than 5-8 min. We are going to stay on top of it and keep on truckin! BUt what im really worried about is the eating? Is this "no eating" normal the first day/night of bringing him home? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Offer him food constantly to make sure he is getting enough. 30 pieces of kibble is pretty good amount for one sitting.

I don't mean to scare you, but Nutro is on the verge of being recalled. I would definitely switch him to another food asap. You can do a Google search about all the problems with Nutro, but here are a few links:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/petf...ice&pet=Dog

http://www.securepet.biz/wordpress/2008/08...e-mars-petcare/


----------



## KOJACK (Sep 13, 2008)

So he doesnt need as much as the food bag says....1/2 cup twice a day? I was just worried he didnt eat enough.
ya, i just read about the recall! We will switch tomorrow. Hopefully he will take to a new brand quickly since he is used to Nutro. What brand do you recommend for a puppy almost 12 weeks? Is it better to stick to dry kibble or mix wet every now and then? So its ok to feed him on the bed to start if thats the only place he will eat?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 13 2008, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634478


> I agree with JMM 100%.
> 
> I think that for a dog to truly be housebroken, it must eliminate outside 100% of the time. If a dog is allowed to go inside, then they are often getting the wrong message. It is very confusing (especially for puppies) to make that distinction. I'm not saying that it won't be potty trained, (call me crazy, but I think there is a difference between being house broken, and being potty trained).
> 
> ...


Just curious, how many pups have you trained ?

I have NO problem with potty pads. Works well for us.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with Deb. I've used the pads with Eloise and with Bonnie - no problem. Eloise also used the sidewalk, and I hope
Bonnie will also learn to go outdoors. She was just starting to when she had her little accident - with her leg bandaged for
10 weeks and going out in the stroller, she seems to have forgotten that it's OK to go on the street. I hope she'll learn, so
she can also "go both ways."


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 14 2008, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635252


> Eloise also used the sidewalk[/B]



LOL ~ My Lulu will ONLY "go" on the sidewalk. She will not go on the grass.

So get this, she poops, while walking, so it is "strung" out, then she pees ALL over
the sidewalk. So I, of course, take bags for the poop, but, with Lulu, have to take
a squirt bottle, of water, to spray the pee off the sidewalk ~ LOL

I love it. :chili:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 15 2008, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635267


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 14 2008, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635252





> Eloise also used the sidewalk[/B]



LOL ~ My Lulu will ONLY "go" on the sidewalk. She will not go on the grass.

So get this, she poops, while walking, so it is "strung" out, then she pees ALL over
the sidewalk. So I, of course, take bags for the poop, but, with Lulu, have to take
a squirt bottle, of water, to spray the pee off the sidewalk ~ LOL

I love it. :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sounds like Little Lulu :wub: really has mom well trained!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 14 2008, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635250


> QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 13 2008, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634478





> I agree with JMM 100%.
> 
> I think that for a dog to truly be housebroken, it must eliminate outside 100% of the time. If a dog is allowed to go inside, then they are often getting the wrong message. It is very confusing (especially for puppies) to make that distinction. I'm not saying that it won't be potty trained, (call me crazy, but I think there is a difference between being house broken, and being potty trained).
> 
> ...


Just curious, how many pups have you trained ?

I have NO problem with potty pads. Works well for us.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have no problem with puppy pads either and we've used them for many years. I believe consistency
is the key, not outside or inside, but making sure they know where they can go and giving them access
to that area when needed. Mine go when they go outside, but the majority of time they use the puppy pads.


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

I stay in an apartment 1 up. i used the pee pads for a wee while and i just kept moving it closer to the door every so often, now kaiser will scratch at the front door to tell me he wants out.
but on the other hand this does not work quit so well with his little brother..... :huh: he stil now and then has a little piddle in the spare room,and hasnt quit picked up on the whole scratching the door thing,sometimes kaiser will scratch the door just so we will let samson out :smilie_daumenpos: what a clever little guy kaiser is!!!!!! sometimes i forget that samson doesnt pick up on things quit as fast as kaiser.


----------



## KOJACK (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks again for the help! Back to the feeding question.....Puddy ate about 30 pieces of kibble last night and about 20-30 pieces of kibble so far today. Ive just been leaving his food down cause we're afraid he isnt eating enough (12 weeks tomorrow). The breeder told us if he isnt eating to mix a little warm milk witht he kibble and mush it up....I dont know if thats a good idea so we have not done it yet. He IS eating a bit, just not a 1/4 or 1/2 cup at a sitting. Is this ok?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My 6 1/2 lber eats 1/2 cup per day total. Your pup does not need that much. 

Try moistening the food and letting it sit for a few minutes to soften and offering it. You can even add a little baby food chicken (no onion powder). I do 4 meals a day at that age.


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

I read in several books to not free feed. 

If you control it going in, you can have some control over when it'll come out :yes: 
I'm getting my baby on Saturday, she'll be 10 weeks old (breeder assures me that she is developmentally on track and will be emotionally ready for her forever home at this time). I plan on feeding her 4 meals until she is 12 weeks, then cutting it to 3 meals (until she is 6 months, and then I plan to switch to an adult diet, and feeding her 2x/day). 

I'm planning on offering her 1/4 cup of food for 10-15 minutes. if she doesn't eat it, then I'll take it away and we'll try again at her next feeding. Her breeder has started using this method and says that she is a healthy eater. 

Arsyn


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 14 2008, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635250


> QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 13 2008, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634478





> I agree with JMM 100%.
> 
> I think that for a dog to truly be housebroken, it must eliminate outside 100% of the time. If a dog is allowed to go inside, then they are often getting the wrong message. It is very confusing (especially for puppies) to make that distinction. I'm not saying that it won't be potty trained, (call me crazy, but I think there is a difference between being house broken, and being potty trained).
> 
> ...


Just curious, how many pups have you trained ?

I have NO problem with potty pads. Works well for us.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No problem with potty pads here either! It took a while to get Gracie to where she was consistently on target, but she seems to be 100% now. Call it what you want - potty trained or housebroken - she's a good girl when it comes to her potty habits. With a pad holder, it stays in place just fine! Of course, she does go outside whenever we are on our walks!


----------



## arsyn (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Sep 15 2008, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635659


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 14 2008, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635250





> QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 13 2008, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634478





> I agree with JMM 100%.
> 
> I think that for a dog to truly be housebroken, it must eliminate outside 100% of the time. If a dog is allowed to go inside, then they are often getting the wrong message. It is very confusing (especially for puppies) to make that distinction. I'm not saying that it won't be potty trained, (call me crazy, but I think there is a difference between being house broken, and being potty trained).
> 
> ...


Just curious, how many pups have you trained ?

I have NO problem with potty pads. Works well for us.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No problem with potty pads here either! It took a while to get Gracie to where she was consistently on target, but she seems to be 100% now. Call it what you want - potty trained or housebroken - she's a good girl when it comes to her potty habits. With a pad holder, it stays in place just fine! Of course, she does go outside whenever we are on our walks!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry 3maltmom, I didn't see your reply before.

I have trained 19 dogs of varying ages to be exact. I just found that the pups tended to be more destructive than the adults, and that potty pads became somewhat ineffective and expensive in the long run(why spend money on pads, when you can use the outdoors, and get some much appreciated fresh-air for free!). 

I've tried (and taught for a while, until i concluded otherwise) the potty-pad method, but it really was not the ideal solution, and 1/20 times, the dog would eliminate in a spot other than the pad (which in my opinion, is not being potty-trained much less, house-trained).

If you are wondering why/how I've trained so many, its because I started my own obedience/training sessions as an individual starting when I was 15 years old, and I've been doing it around my community since then (especially during the Summer months). I'm my neighborhood's 'Dog Whisperer'. haha.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

On rainy and snowy days I thank god there are pee pee pads.....


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

My dog is 100% potty pad trained because we live on the 14th floor of an apartment building. She never has accidents - 100% on the pee pad - only time I have to clean up is if she pees on the pad but it leaks off the side. 

We are thinking of getting a Pet Loo to put on our balcony but honestly I see no problem with pee pad training


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

There are wee wee pad holders which prevents the issue of the pads being ripped to shreds. I have three and I also have wee wee pads out too with out the holders (We have a large house, so we want to make them accessible to her) and Daisy does well with not shredding them. She is 16 weeks today and has not had one accident.  

I understand that everyone has their own opinion but you have to do with what works for your puppy and you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 15 2008, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635689


> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Sep 15 2008, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635659





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 14 2008, 11:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635250





> QUOTE (Arsyn @ Sep 13 2008, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634478





> I agree with JMM 100%.
> 
> I think that for a dog to truly be housebroken, it must eliminate outside 100% of the time. If a dog is allowed to go inside, then they are often getting the wrong message. It is very confusing (especially for puppies) to make that distinction. I'm not saying that it won't be potty trained, (call me crazy, but I think there is a difference between being house broken, and being potty trained).
> 
> ...


Just curious, how many pups have you trained ?

I have NO problem with potty pads. Works well for us.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No problem with potty pads here either! It took a while to get Gracie to where she was consistently on target, but she seems to be 100% now. Call it what you want - potty trained or housebroken - she's a good girl when it comes to her potty habits. With a pad holder, it stays in place just fine! Of course, she does go outside whenever we are on our walks!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry 3maltmom, I didn't see your reply before.

I have trained 19 dogs of varying ages to be exact. I just found that the pups tended to be more destructive than the adults, and that potty pads became somewhat ineffective and expensive in the long run(why spend money on pads, when you can use the outdoors, and get some much appreciated fresh-air for free!). 

I've tried (and taught for a while, until i concluded otherwise) the potty-pad method, but it really was not the ideal solution, and 1/20 times, the dog would eliminate in a spot other than the pad (which in my opinion, is not being potty-trained much less, house-trained).

If you are wondering why/how I've trained so many, its because I started my own obedience/training sessions as an individual starting when I was 15 years old, and I've been doing it around my community since then (especially during the Summer months). I'm my neighborhood's 'Dog Whisperer'. haha.




[/B][/QUOTE]


Nope, not curious at all.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I free feed mine always have since Mia had suffered from hypoglycemia. I have very picky eaters little fluffs I'd say they eat about a cup a day plus either some cooked chicken or turkey. I also usually give them some fruit or veggies for a snack. Snoopy is a whole different story.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I also didn't have an issue with free-feeding; her poos are still at regular intervals (one in morning and sometimes one at night). I really think that free-feeding is a great idea with littlies esp if they aren't that keen about eating (which Luna isn't she likes to have 10 kibble pieces per sitting) - if I took the food up after only 15 mins she would never eat  And this was a problem because when I first got her i did give her set meals and take it up and she wasn't eating or gaining weight - even with free feeding she is a very slim dog  

Free feeding is also good because they don't get in the habit of gorging themselves (like my parents dogs who feel limited by set meals and complain about not having food down the whole day) - they eat what they need and that is it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

"Free Feeding" has always worked for us. I did that before the fosters, and it worked well.

I've had no problem with it. It may be that I do the "pads", so they can go when they want.
We don't need a schedule, just a puppy pad. Or in LBB's case, "tile".  

I have fostered for many years. There is no way I could do this, any other way. Yet, there
has not been a problem. Nope, not one. They do not overeat, just pick at it. I honestly believe
a few fosters would have starved to death, had I picked up the food, within half an hour.

To be honest, Jops, and Frankie, would also have starved to death. They are "pickers".


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I sort of 'free feed' also - by that I mean I put down a meal twice a day. Harley eats his all the minute I put it down, and Dakota eats hers when she's good & ready. Their dinners went down 20 mintues ago - Harley's is all gone, Dakota hasn't touched hers yet. I know she will eat it, in her own sweet time! I don't replensih the bowls once its eaten, so I guess its not strictly free feeding. Although mine are both adults, and when they were pups, there was always dry kibble down.

Having said that, I do also appreciate the 'put it down, and take it away after X period of time' - I think if I did this, Dakota would learn to eat now, or go without. 

Kind of the same principle my parents used when I was a kid - eat what's in front of you, there is no menu to pick from here - you get what you're given! LOL


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My, the journey we've gone through with potty training!!! First, we started off with the pee pads, but sure enough, Jack was shredding them to pieces. So we got the tray. It worked fine, but I wasn't too fond of the pee paws all over my house. So I eventually got the UGODOG. Jack took to it right away, but Jill wouldn't go near it with a 10 foot pole! So then we had both, side by side: the UGODOG and the pee pad in the tray. Now we have 2 UGODOGs and 2 trays, in different locations in the house. Needless to say, it is quite pricey buying those darn pee pads. We go through at least 4-5 per day, so I gather I spend $30-50 per month on just pee pads!!! 
When we go to my sister's house, I lay out the pee pad, put them both on it, and say, "pee pee". So they know from the moment we get there, where the pad is. They do great! The poop is another story - I guess that'll come later...
On a positive note, Jill FINALLY started using UGODOG! It took 3 months, but she's finally warming up to it.  Also, no more accidents - yay! They're almost 8 months now - I really thought I'd never see the day!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

I recommend carrying down the flights of stairs. No matter HOW tedious! LOL!

I don't recommend free feeding as the more they eat, the more they poop. House training is easier with set times.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE (jaceybaby @ Sep 18 2008, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637002


> I recommend carrying down the flights of stairs. No matter HOW tedious! LOL!
> 
> I don't recommend free feeding as the more they eat, the more they poop. House training is easier with set times.[/B]


Free Feeding doesn't mean the dog eats more  They just eat when they want. Luna will eat maybe 5-6 times a day (little bit at a time) but she only does MAX 2 poos a day 

I didn't find that free feeding made house training harder. But everyone does things differently and each dog is different!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Luna'sMom @ Sep 18 2008, 01:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637010


> QUOTE (jaceybaby @ Sep 18 2008, 06:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637002





> I recommend carrying down the flights of stairs. No matter HOW tedious! LOL!
> 
> I don't recommend free feeding as the more they eat, the more they poop. House training is easier with set times.[/B]


Free Feeding doesn't mean the dog eats more  They just eat when they want. Luna will eat maybe 5-6 times a day (little bit at a time) but she only does MAX 2 poos a day 

I didn't find that free feeding made house training harder. But everyone does things differently and each dog is different!
[/B][/QUOTE]


We have an automatic feeder, which measures out their meals twice a day. But they free feed because they just don't want to eat a lot in one sitting. They have a few bites here and there throughout the day, but they're getting the same amount they would anyway. I tried taking up the bowl after 20 minutes, but they seriously ate nothing. I don't see any detriments to them free feeding because I'm the same way - I like to munch a little all day long!


----------



## kez (Aug 21, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 17 2008, 05:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=636470


> "Free Feeding" has always worked for us. I did that before the fosters, and it worked well.
> 
> I've had no problem with it. It may be that I do the "pads", so they can go when they want.
> We don't need a schedule, just a puppy pad. Or in LBB's case, "tile".
> ...


free feeding......is this when you just leave the food there all the time for them to pick at? 
as this is what i do.
Also my breeder told me never to give them milk.........is this right? Because i think they would really like it,and i have loads of extra milk :rofl:


----------

